# transfering car rego to new owner



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Has anyone gone through transfering ownership and registering the car in new owner's name?

When we bought our car it came with a 3 year rego. When we sold it about a year ago, the buyer came with a lawyer and we signed off. Now, the buyer tells me she had to register it in our name as the registration (registered by Mitsubishi) was done in Taguig, Rizal. She's in Zambales and nobody was helpful. I actually told her to get someone from LTO to facilitate the process.

It's no longer our problem but I would like to help her. Any advice?


----------



## galactic (Dec 2, 2014)

Point her to LTO inside the SBMA near Kalaklan Gate. Staff there are a bit more helpful. She can transfer the Cert of Registration to herself but it would necessitate clearances.

Did you guys execute an Open Deed of Sale? Why is she wanting to transfer it to her name? 
She could renew it while still under your names and just pay a fee for change of LTO location.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I believe that they will need a copy of the seller's Driver's license for the transfer of ownership. There also used to be a 90 day limit for transfer of ownership before there would be additional fees. This is what I was told the last time I sold a vehicle. It can be done without the Driver's license but you have to pay a fee.


----------

